# Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie



## Ziegenbein (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo liebe Boardies!

Mich interessiert die neue Rutenserie von Uli Beyer die "Baitjigger"

Ins Auge gefasst habe ich die "Baitjigger M" 2,70m 8-50g Wurfgewicht

Micht interessiert: das Handling, die Aktion der Rute, ist das WG real? usw.

Kann jemand schon Erfahrungsberichte schreiben?


----------



## Ziegenbein (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

Die leichteste Spinnrute dieser Familie. Nimmt man sie in die Hand, kommt zunächst ungläubiges Staunen, weil man die Rute kaum spürt. Beim genauen Betrachten wird aus dem Staunen Begeisterung! 
Uli liebt diese Rute für die leichte bis mittlere Zanderangelei. Auch kapitale Barsche lassen sich mit dieser Rute hervorragend beangeln. Spinn- und Gummiköder von 6 bis ca. 12cm Länge sind mit dieser Angelrute optimal zu präsentieren. 

Länge: 2,70 m
Wurfgewicht: 8 - 50 g
Gewicht: 210 g
Transportlänge: 1,40 m
Teile: 2 Stück

Rutengewichte inklusive Balance, die tatsächlichen Rutengewichte liegen deutlich niedriger!

*Diese Fakten können sich sehen lassen:* 
- extreme Leichtigkeit
- äußerst dünne Blanks
- hohe Schnellkraft
- robuste Kraftreserven im Drill
- original Fuji-Sic-Beringung
- Hochwertiger Korkgriff
- extrem ausgewogen in der Hand liegend
- original Fuji-Rollenhalter 8 Gewinde im Handteil versenkt für maximal ergonomische Griffigkeit)


----------



## zesch (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

Hallo Karl !

Im Spinruten Fred wollte auch Niemand auf meine Frage bezüglich der Ruten antworten...

die bis 50 Gramm hatte ich bei einem Guiding mit Uli schon gefischt,
schöne Bißanzeige, ausgewogene Aktion und halt für Köder bis max. 12cm GuFi + 25 Gramm Kopf also für Zander ideal....

(ich hätte gerne gewußt ob die 75 + 100 Gramm WG auch gut + ausgewogen in der Hand liegen...)

+ ich werde mal nach Dortmund fahren und mir die Ruten anschauen

Gruß
zesch


----------



## captain-sparrow (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

#h zusammen,

von welcher Rute sprecht ihr genau.

Meint ihr die U.B. Jigolo oder hat die Rute eine andere Bezeichnung. Konnte mit Baitjigger im Netz nichts finden.

Könnt ihr mir mal einen Link setzen. Ich interessiere mich für die Jigolo aber wenn es noch eine weitere Alternative gibt, schaue ich sie mir gerne an.

Vielen Dank
Gruß
Axel


----------



## zesch (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

www.angel-ussat.de

= angelruten
= Dream Tackle
= UBS

....


----------



## @Biss (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

Hallo und Guten Tag.

Ich interresiere mich auch für die Baitjigger Serie und hatte die 20-75g vor zwei Wochen in Duisburg in der Hand gehabt.

Wenn ich auch nach Dortmund fahren sollte,werde ich sie mir noch einmal genauer ansehen.

Vielleicht ist sie ja für mich eine preisliche alternative zu den bestimmt sehr guten VHF,CTS,SS2 u.SS3 usw....

Er wird mit der neuen Serie schon nichts schlechtes entwickelt haben.Wie schon gesagt,hatte ich die Rute nur kurz in der Hand.
Machte aber da schon einen guten Eindruch auf mich

Gruß und einen schönen Tag|wavey:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

...ist ne richtig geile Rute...
...werde mir die H kaufen, leicht, ausgewogen, geniale Aktion und schnell...
...was will man mehr für den Preis...
...kann man sich auch auf der Dreamtackle-Seite anschauen...


----------



## drehteufel (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

Was mich ein bisschen wundert, ist dieser Satz:
"Rutengewichte inklusive Balance, die tatsächlichen Rutengewichte liegen deutlich niedriger!"
Also entweder ist die Rute mit Gewichten ausbalanciert oder ohne Gewichte nicht ausbalanciert. Dass noch eine passende Rolle drankommt, ist klar, trotzdem werden dann wohl nicht alle Ausgleichsgewichte verschwinden oder?
Und 240g für die H-Version finde ich jetzt nicht so extrem leicht.#c


----------



## Kark (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Was mich ein bisschen wundert, ist dieser Satz:
> "Rutengewichte inklusive Balance, die tatsächlichen Rutengewichte liegen deutlich niedriger!"
> Also entweder ist die Rute mit Gewichten ausbalanciert oder ohne Gewichte nicht ausbalanciert. Dass noch eine passende Rolle drankommt, ist klar, trotzdem werden dann wohl nicht alle Ausgleichsgewichte verschwinden oder?
> Und 240g für die H-Version finde ich jetzt nicht so extrem leicht.#c


Wenn man bedenkt das eine Shimano Speedmaster in der selben Länge nur 170g wiegt ist 240g alles andere als so superleicht. Naja das grüne Vorgängermodell wurde ja auch als leicht angepriesen...


----------



## crazyFish (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Was mich ein bisschen wundert, ist dieser Satz:
> "Rutengewichte inklusive Balance, die tatsächlichen Rutengewichte liegen deutlich niedriger!"
> Also entweder ist die Rute mit Gewichten ausbalanciert oder ohne Gewichte nicht ausbalanciert. Dass noch eine passende Rolle drankommt, ist klar, trotzdem werden dann wohl nicht alle Ausgleichsgewichte verschwinden oder?
> Und 240g für die H-Version finde ich jetzt nicht so extrem leicht.#c



Der Satz im Gerlinger Katalog hat mich auch irritiert. Ich war schon kurz davor denen ne Mail zu schreiben um mich schlau zu machen, habe ich dann bloß wieder vergessen.
Aber vllt. weiß ja jemand hier was mit der Formulierung wirklich gemeint ist.


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

Rutengewichte inklusive Balance, die tatsächlichen Rutengewichte liegen deutlich niedriger!

Ich finde der Satz klingt ziemlich eindeutig. Die Frage ist, wieviel Gramm wiegt die Rute netto?


MfG


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

Inzwischen bieten ja viele Rutenhersteller gerade ihre guten Rutenserien mit Balance-Gewichten an. Meist jedoch geben diese dann das Gewicht der Rute "ohne Ausgleichsgewichte" an.

Ob 240 Gramm zu schwer ist oder nicht, mag der entscheiden, der die Rute in der Hand hat. Denn die Ausgewogenheit zählt und nicht die Grammschinderei, aus der manche hier schon eine Wissenschaft machen.

Achso ja und dann gibt es noch die Angler, die der oben genannten superleichten Speedy Ausgleichgewichte hinten anschrauben, weil sie ihnen zu kopflastig ist |rolleyes.. hier im Board oft genug nachzulesen


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

Und wer ruft jetzt den Ulli an? :q


----------



## prignitz_angler (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

ich nicht :q:q


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

Ich kenn jetzt mal so ganz spontan noch zwei Firmen, die diesen Blank verwenden....grins,   dumdidum....


----------



## captain-sparrow (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

#h

na und ?????
 nu red schon.
wir wollen es auch wissen

gruß
axel


----------



## welsfaenger (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

bzgl. des Gewichts kann ich Toni nur zustimmen. Nicht das Gesamtgewicht der Rute ist entscheidend sondern wie ausgewogen sie ist. Wichtig ist ein sehr leichtes Kopfteil (max. ca 30 gr. bei einer Spinnrute bis ca. 80 gr. WG, max ca. 22 gr. bei einer 45er). Da das aber zum Gesamtgewicht verschwindend gering ist (die Griffe wiegen meist am meisten) ist es egal ob die Rute 170 oder 240 wiegt. Einzig allein das Gewicht des Vorderteils entscheidet.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

Ich gehe davon aus, dass verschiedene Rutenlabeler oder auch -hersteller |rolleyes bei diesem unabhängigen Blankhersteller bestellen.
So kommt es zu den Ähnlichkeiten zwischen Shimano, DT, C.W. u.s.w.
Die bestellen alle dort. Optisch sind die Blanks verwandt, hinsichtlich ihrer Eigenschaften wohl eher nicht.

Bei den DT-Ruten haben mir Rollenhalter und Griffdicke nicht gefallen. Das ist eher was für Mädchenhände. So einen Rollenhalter habe ich an ner 10g. Einhandspinnrute nicht mal dran, sondern einen 17er. Hier wurde ein 16er an dem 100g. Knüppel verbaut.
Es gibt zwar auch viele sehr schwere US-Salzwasserspinnruten, die einen sehr dünnen Korkgriff aus gummiertem Korktape haben. Diese sind jedoch im Bereich des Rollenhalters so ausgestattet, dass sie dort wo man anfasst und die Rute hält einen normalen Durchmesser aufweisen.
Das haben die DT-Ruten nicht. Für mich war es unangenehm.

Von der Ausstattung und Verarbeitung fand ich die DT-Ruten gut, bis auf die Korkqualität. 

Das Meerforellenmodell ....


----------



## drehteufel (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ob 240 Gramm zu schwer ist oder nicht, mag der entscheiden, der die Rute in der Hand hat. Denn die Ausgewogenheit zählt und nicht die Grammschinderei, aus der manche hier schon eine Wissenschaft machen.



...zu schwer vielleicht nicht, aber auch nicht sooo leicht, dass man mit der Leichtgewichtigkeit explizit werben müsste. Ist auch egal, für das Geld + ein paar Euros würde ich mir eh lieber eine Rute bauen lassen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

Wenn man einen richtig kräftigen anständigen Griff auf eine Rute baut, sind das mal schnell 80-100g, mit schweren Endkappen, 20er RH und 27mm Kork, lange Griffe und stabile Vollunterfütterung auch noch mehr.
Das verdoppelt quasi das Gewicht gegenüber einem "Nichts-Griff" wie bei Skeletor+Co, oder so einem halben wie Speedmaster. Leichtbaugriffe sind einiges leichter. Bringen tut das aber wenig bis sogar kontraproduktiv, vor allem liegt der schwere Griff hinten sehr günstig und richtig, als verteiltes Gegengewicht. Baut man weniger Griffmasse, muss man hinten mehr balancieren, das Feeling der Rute wird damit nicht gerade ruhiger. Vor allem, wenn man wie schon oben angesprochen , für stärkere Ruten bzw. deren Einsätze eben "richtig Griff" braucht, was zum zupacken.

Wie auch schon gesagt: Für die Leichtigkeit und die Kopflast ist das Gewicht des ST wichtig, bei 2tlg Ruten leicht zu wiegen und in einer Längenklasse gut vergleichbar, weil dieses Vornegewicht eben am meisten über die Hebellänge zieht. Die Rutenhersteller wollen das anscheinend aber nicht nennen, dabei ist das ST-Gewicht immer sehr leicht zu ermitteln , die Unterschiede zwischen den Ruten wären sehr genau bestimmbar. 
10g im ST trennen bei einer leichten Spinnrute Welten, im HT sind richtig eingesetzte 50g nichts.


----------



## welsfaenger (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

Det hat es einfach nochmal besser erklärt als ich. Vergisst einfach das Gesamtgewicht, das Gewicht vom SPitzenteil ist der ausschlaggebende Punkt.

Grüße


----------



## Ziegenbein (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

Die leichte Baitjigger M 8-50g hat Einstegringe was mir sehr zusagt #6

Kann hier keiner aus der Praxis Erfahrung preisgeben #c

Die Wurfgewichtsangabe interessiert mich, ich besitze die UBS Spezial M55 und diese hat ein angebliches WG von bis zu 55g was aber leider überhaupt nicht real ist.


----------



## pikehunter (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*



Karl Kani schrieb:


> Die Wurfgewichtsangabe interessiert mich, ich besitze die UBS Spezial M55 und diese hat ein angebliches WG von bis zu 55g was aber leider überhaupt nicht real ist.


 

...sondern!?
Weicht sie nach oben oder nach unten ab?

Also ich fische die grüne UBS mit bis zu 85gr. WG.
Ich sage mal das kommt auch gut hin.
Diese Rute ist zwar nicht mehr Stand der Zeit, bin aber seit Jahren mehr als zufrieden mit diesem Stöckel.


----------



## Ziegenbein (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*



pikehunter schrieb:


> ...sondern!?
> Weicht sie nach oben oder nach unten ab?


 
Oh sorry!

Sie ist viel zu weich max. WG würde ich auf 30g schätzen zum Gufieren einfach zu schwach


----------



## Jenne (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

Nabend,

kann mittlerweile schon jemand mehr zu der Rute sagen? Selbst hätte ich interesse an der 75er Version.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Ulli3D (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

Dann oute ich mich mal. Ich hab die Baitjigger H, also WG bis 75 g. Da sind keine Ausgleichgewichte dran und der schlanke Korkgriff liegt erstaunlich gut in der Hand. Bedingt durch das zzt. anhaltend "gute" Sch...wetter hab ich sie erst einmal gefischt. Gufis mit rund 60 g Gesamtgewicht und der Kontakt zum Köder ist Klasse. Schneller straffer Blank, sehr sauber verarbeitet und für das Gufieren im Rhein geradezu ideal. Für Wobbler im Stillwasser vom Ufer wahrscheinlich schon zu stark aber für 20 cm Gummis vom Boot wahrscheinlich gerade richtig, muss ich aber noch testen, wahrscheinlich erst im Mai.

Selbst meine Frau hat sich die Rute angesehen und den Kauf genehmigt. 

Was wirklich schön ist, auf 5 m Entfernung sieht sie aus wie eine 20 € Rute vom Angeldiscounter, erzeugt also keinen Neid.


----------



## Veit (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

Ich glaub, ich werd die mir sone Baitjigger-H jetzt auch mal bestellen.  Die Kritiken zu der Serie sind ja durchweg postitiv, auch in anderen Board. Wollte mir eh ne neue Rute kaufen und hab echt überlegt mir eine bauen zu lassen, aber ich muss sagen, dass mir bei dieser Serie alles perfekt gefällt, was ausstattung, Optik und Grifflänge/Form betrifft. Auch die Idee mit den Gewichten im Griff find ich super. Da seh ich es nicht ein bei irgendnem Rutenbauer mehr zu bezahlen und wochenlang zu warten.


----------



## Ranger (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

@Veit, ich glaube die Entscheidung wirst Du nicht bereuen. Freue mich schon auf deine aussagekräftige Meinung...

Nimmst Du die 75er Variante?


----------



## Veit (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

@ Ranger: Jepp, genau die hab ich ins Auge gefasst.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

..ich auch, kaufe sie am Samstag...


----------



## drehteufel (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich werd die mir sone Baitjigger-H jetzt auch mal bestellen.  Die Kritiken zu der Serie sind ja durchweg postitiv, auch in anderen Board. Wollte mir eh ne neue Rute kaufen und hab echt überlegt mir eine bauen zu lassen, aber ich muss sagen, dass mir bei dieser Serie alles perfekt gefällt, was ausstattung, Optik und Grifflänge/Form betrifft. Auch die Idee mit den Gewichten im Griff find ich super. Da seh ich es nicht ein bei irgendnem Rutenbauer mehr zu bezahlen und wochenlang zu warten.



Bei Aussagen wie "...Entdeckung eines neuen, einzigartigen Rutenmaterials in Japan." darf man aber trotzdem ein wenig skeptisch sein. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Rad neu erfunden wurde. Lasse mich aber gern eines Besseren belehren.#6
Naja, wenn Du sie hast, kann man sie ja mal ausgiebig begrabbeln.


----------



## Ziegenbein (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

Bei mir wirds wohl die leichte Version 2,70m 8-50g wenn sie denn nicht so weich ist wie meine Uli Beyer M-55.

Ansonsten werde ich mir mal die 75er Version angucken


----------



## zandertex (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

Hallo,ich habe Ulli3d beim Testen seiner Baitjigger am Rhein getroffen.Konnte die Rute dann mal unter die Augen nehmen.Superleicht,sehr gut verarbeitet,relativ schmaler Korkgriff.Das Teil macht einen sehr wertigen Eindruck.
Ich fische eine Daiwa Silvercreek 40-80g.Im direkten Vergleich der Beiden ist die Baitjigger viel weicher in der Aktion aber auch viel leichter.Wenn jemand eine harte Rute zum gufieren im Rhein sucht,lieber erst mal in die Hand nehmen.
Gruß Zandertex


----------



## Ulli3D (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

Da sieht man wieder den Unterschied der Beurteilungen. Wenn ich sie mit meiner alten Damokles vergleiche, dann meine ich doch, dass die Baitjigger schon sehr straff ist.


----------



## Shaper (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

@ Karl Kani habe beide ruten M55 und die neue Baitjigger M ! die Baitjigger ist um einiges Straffer als die M55 ist eine tolle rute hier mal ein paar bilder zum vergleichen habe beide ruten mit einem 100gr getestet! ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen ;-)


----------



## jonnys23 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*



Shaper schrieb:


> @ Karl Kani habe beide ruten M55 und die neue Baitjigger M ! die Baitjigger ist um einiges Straffer als die M55 ist eine tolle rute hier mal ein paar bilder zum vergleichen habe beide ruten mit einem 100gr getestet! ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen ;-)



Danke für die Info - interessiert mich nämlich auch!

Hab aber noch eine Frage dazu: Wieviel Ringe hat die M und wie sind diese befestigt (doppelt/einfach ?)

Gruss René


----------



## Ziegenbein (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

@Shaper --> BESTEN DANK #6 und |welcome:  viel Spaß hier im Board

Hast Du die Baitjigger M schon in der Praxis getestet?

Wie sieht es aus mit 13cm Gummis und 15-20g köpfen? (ich fische im Kanal)

P.S. Die Rute (Baitjigger M) hat als starter einen doppelsteg und der rest eintegringe. Die H Version hat durchgehend doppelstegringe.


----------



## Shaper (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

Das kann ich dir nicht sagen war dieses jahr leider noch nicht los habe aber auch vor damit 12 gufis mit 20gr köpfen zu angeln sollte möglich sein !


----------



## Ziegenbein (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

wenn du sie getestet hast dann melde dich doch bitte mal bei mir und berichte...wäre super nett


----------



## midradt (28. März 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

Möchte den Thread noch Mal hervorholen in der Hofnung, dass es schon neue Erfahrungswerte oder Eindrücke zur Baitjigger gibt. Interessiere mich hauptsächlich für die H-Version.


----------



## Veit (28. März 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

Da ich zu einem verdammt guten Kurs an eine Lesath rangekommen bin, hab ich mir keine Baitjigger gekauft. Find die Ruten aber nach wie vor sehr interessant. Irgendwann werd ich mir noch eine kaufen.


----------



## marcs (28. März 2009)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

Hallo zusammen,

ich fische die Baitjigger XH und bin von ihr absolut begeistert. Für mich persönlich eine Rute mit der ich grosse GUFI ab 20cm mit schweren Köpfen super führen kann.
Ich habe sie auf Grund der Witterungsverhältnisse, Schonzeit etc noch nicht extrem testen können. In den unteren Bereichen ( 12cm GuFI mit 15g Kopf) ist sie mir klar zu überdimensioniert, aber für die Bereiche ist sie auch nicht gedacht, funktioniert aber und man erkennt sogar Bisse.
Da ich von der Rutenserie absolut überzeugt bin, gibt es nächstes WE auf dem Frühlingsfest von Ussat die M.

Gruss
Marc


----------



## Ikonengolf (30. November 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

@ all ,

ich muss den Thread mal wieder hervorkramen...
Leider gibt es ja die Abu Garcia Rocksweeper 2,74 Meter / 15-50 Gramm net mehr und das Nachfolgemodell ist unverschämt teuer. :c
Deswegen bräucht` ich noch ein wenig Input zur UB Baitjigger Serie...
Wenn man in Außnahmefällen auch mal `nen 7 Zoll Gufi mit 20 Gramm Kopf feuern will meist aber eher 3 - 5 Zoll Kopyto`s mit 14 - 17 Gramm Bleiköpfen reicht dann die "M" Version noch aus oder lieber die "H" Version ? ;+
Hauptsächlich wird gefaulenzt und eher seltener Gejigged...
Gibt es schon ein paar "Langzeitberichte" ;+

auf Seite 2 schrieb Ullov Löns:
Ich kenn jetzt mal so ganz spontan noch zwei Firmen, die diesen Blank verwenden....grins,   dumdidum....         

welche sind da genau gemeint ?  ;+

Habe auch diesen Vergleistest gefunden der sich sehr gut liest:

h**p://profishing.org/Tackle-und-Tests/Vergleich-und-Test.html

besonders am Ende der Ausschnitt aus dem Rutenbau-Forum ! #h

Gibts die UB Ruten auch irgendwann mal Günstiger ? Weihnachtsangebot , Messepreis , etc. ?

Na dann hoffe ich mal auf ein paar hilfreiche Antworten ...

Oder weiß jemand wo es noch eine "Rocke" zu einem fairen Preis gibt ?

Habe leider nur noch die 3,05 Meter "Rocke" zu einem günstigen Kurs gefunden, habe aber Angst das die zu unhandlich und unsensibel ist... ;+

thx  4 help

Ciao  und  Petri ...  :m  #c  |wavey:  |kopfkrat


----------



## xxxtside (30. November 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

version M geht gut bis 12cm mit max 17g darüber halt version H

fische die baitjigger H - optimal sind 15er gummis mit 10-30g aber selbst nen 4" walleye assassin mit 10g lässt sich noch recht gut spüren 

der blank ist jedenfalls top und kommt dem blank der ss3 ungefähr gleich

günstiger bekommste die nur gebraucht - ab und zu wird ja in diversen foren mal eine verkauft. 

für das geld ist es ne top rute mit einer super balance und sauber aufgebaut. in verbindung mit  einer 4000er rarenium eine schöne kombo für das zander/hechtangeln


----------



## Ikonengolf (30. November 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

Hallo eastside ,

cool das gleich einer aus der Heimat antwortet und das bei so `nem alten Tread ! #h  |wavey:  :m
Du fisch`st  doch och `nen VHF Blank, oder ?
Also ich habe ja `ne "Rocke" mit 4000èr Rarenium ! 
Der Stecken ist ein echter Traum !
(kannst wirklich die Schaufelschwanzbewegungen von `nem 3 Zoll Kopyto in 50 Meter Entfernung mitzählen wenn er nach dem Auswurf auf Grund sinkt ! Dat Summt am Zeigefinger und sogar am Ellenbogen) !!!   |supergri
Jetzt wollt` ich dem Bengel (18 Jahre) evtl. wenn der Kurs günstig wäre och so eine Kombo holen und musst` feststellen, das die 2,74èr Rocke AUSVERKAUFT ist ! :c
Dat Nachfolgemodell ist 6 Gramm leichter aber unverschämt teuer !
(Die 3,05 Meter Rocksweeper würde ich noch für `nen guten Kurs bekommen, habe aber Schiss dat die nicht mehr feinfühlig genug und auch zu unhandlich ist für`s  GuFi`ren) #c
Nun landete ich also wieder bei den UB Baitjigger Ruten bei denen ich damals vor dem Kauf der "Rocke" auch ins grübeln kam...;+
Geangelt wird meist an Kanälen und im Schleusenbereich !
Da die Baitjigger ja so super ausbalanciert sein sollen, dachte ich wenn schon denn schon an eine 2500èr Rarenium, die gibts nämlich grad` für unter 140,- Euro !
Also welche Baitjigger Variante würdest Du für dat GuFi Fischen an unseren Brandenburger Gewässer empfehlen ?
Ich würde wirklich sagen das 90 % der eingesetzten Köder im Bereich bis: 5 Zoll (Fury Shad , Kopyto , Stint , Aido u.ä.) mit 14, 17, max. 21 Gramm Jig`s liegen !
Würde Dir (und allen anderen natürlich auch) für weitere Hilfe zur Entscheidungsfindung daaanken !  |rolleyes  |wavey:  :m

Ciao  und  Petri ...


----------



## xxxtside (30. November 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

also für kanäle würde ich zur baitjigger M greifen. H ist dann doch fürs mittlere - schwere zanderangeln im fluss(elbe) oder eine gute hechtpeitsche...hatte die baitjigger dieses jahr aufn bodden im einsatz und da kannst du den ganzen tag ohne probs peitschen. für gummis bis 23cm habe ich dann aber die shimano speedmaster mort manie, das wäre too much für die H

aber warum 21g im kanal!? ausnahme wäre no action überbleit - und selbst an einem schleusenauslauf kommt man meist mit weniger aus

ja, eine 30er vhf fische ich auch

also baitjigger M + 2500er rarenium passt top zusammen!!


----------



## Ikonengolf (30. November 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

@ eastside ,

jo hast schon recht eigentlich ist 17 Gramm max. und dat och nur direkt im Schleusenbereich, da tief und starke Strömung !
Meinst also die Baitjigger M sollte reichen , ja ?
Oder lassen sich mit der "H" die kleineren GuFi`s  auch noch gut führen und man hat dann Reserven für z.B. `nen Elbe oder Oder Trip ?
Bist Du (falls diese Saukälte hoffentlich bald vorbei ist) mit der Baitjigger "H" mal an Gewässern in unserem Brandenburger Land zu sehen, das man sich die mal anschaun`könnt` ?  ;+
Meinst für die "H" wäre die 2500èr Rarenium zu Lütt ? ;+
Fragen über Fragen ...   :c   #d   |bigeyes

thx 4 help...
... ciao  und  Petri


----------



## marcs (30. November 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

Hallo Ikonenwolf,
ich fische die Baitjigger M seit ca einem 3/4-Jahr und bin mehr als zufrieden. Ich konnte mit ihr auch schon vier bessere Fische vehaften ( Hechte: 93 und 99cm; Zander: 78 und 84cm). Ich hatte nicht einmal das Gefühl, die Rute wäre unterdimensioniert. Ich setze sie vornehmlich zum leichten jiggen bis 12er GuFi und bis 20g-Köpfen. Zum Rhein nehme ich sie ständig mit und fische dort auch schon mal 28g-Köpfen. Im Winter allerdings, wenn ich den Zandern mit 15-20cm GuFi nachstelle nehme ich aber die XH.
Die H ist meiner Meinung nach ein Kompromiss, wenn man sich nur eine Rute holen möchte. Du bist halt bezüglich des Wurfgewichtes nach oben und unten begrenzt, hier entscheiden ganz klar die persönlichen Vorlieben.
Falls Du mal ins Ruhrgebiet kommen solltest, fährste am besten bei Uli im Laden vorbei und nimmst alle drei Mal in die Hand.
Zur Rolle sind auch die persönlichen Vorlieben gefragt. Ich fische an der M eine 2500er Rolle und finde es für mich ausgewogen, mein Angelfreund fischt an der H ebenfalls eine 2500er Rolle, ihm gefällst, was auch richtig ist, mir ist es zu kopflastig, ich würde eine Nr. grösser wählen.
Ansonsten guck mal bei Uli ins neue Forum, dort findeste auch eine Menge zu den Ruten oder richte dort deine Fragen direkt an Uli:
www.uli-beyer.com

Gruss
Marc


----------



## Ikonengolf (30. November 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

@ marcs ,

Dank` Dir für die Antwort ...
(Dickes Petri zu den riesen Fischen) !!!
Ja ich schwanke echt, will ja auch nachher kein gejammer...
Und vielleicht macht man ja auch mal `nen Trip an die Elbe...
Wenn die "H" dann net nur ein Kompromiss ist und man auch die kleineren GuFi`s um die 4 Zoll mit max. 17 Gramm Köpfen auch gut werfen und führen kann...

Kann jemand was zur 3,05 Meter Rocksweeper sagen ?

Könnte auch die: Shimano Speedmaster H 
WG: 20- 50 Gramm  und Gewicht: 170 Gramm für: 130,- Euro bekommen...

Fragen über Fragen ...

Begrabbeln oder noch besser am Wasser mit Köder Testen, das wär`s, aber das ist wohl zuviel des Guten...    :c

Und leider wohn`  ich echt zu weit wech vom: "POTT" ... #h  #c

Mann, mann, mann  wat soll ick` nur  machen ...    ;+

Besten Dank schon mal für weitere Hilfe ...
Ciao  und  Petri...

*
*


----------



## marcs (30. November 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

Was Du machen sollst kann Dir keiner sagen.
Ich kann Dir aber sagen was ich machen würde, ich würde mir beide bei www.angel-ussat.de bestellen und wenn ich eine gebrauchen kann, würde ich sie behalten und die andere zurückschicken.
Wie es funktioniert, findest Du unter den AGBs.

Marc


----------



## snorreausflake (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

@ Inkone : hör dich doch mal im entsprechenden PLZ Bereich um ob nicht irgendjemand in deiner Nähe einer die Wunschrute hat und mit dem du dich dann mal treffen kannst.

P.S: du willst die Rute für deinen Sohnemann, weißt du das der eine von beiden Ruten überhaupt will? Ich lass mich bei sowas immer ungern beschenken, außer ich such es mir selber aus|rolleyes


----------



## Ranger (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

Ich nutze die M ausschließlich zum Barschangeln mit Ködern bis max. 8cm und 10g Kopf.

Seit Ihr wirklich zufrieden mit so hohen Wurfgewichten in Verbindung mit der M??? Oder habe ich eine andere Produktionslinie erwischt???


----------



## Veit (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

@ Ikonengolf: Hatte dir zwar schon per Pn geantwortet, aber trotzdem nochmal an dieser Stelle meine Meinung. Würde die H-Version ganz klar bevorzugen. Ganz einfach, weil du bzw. dein Sohn damit auf Dauer mehr möglichkeiten hast, als mit der M. Wenn doch mal ein größerer Gummi dran soll auf bessere Hechte oder Zander macht das wirklich Sinn. Habe hier in den letzten Wochen viel mit 16 cm Gummis gefischt und eine ganze Reihe gute Zander drauf gefangen. 
Aber nach unten hin kannst du ein 8cm oder 10 cm Kopyto mit 10 g an der H-Baitjigger auch noch recht gut werfen und fischen. Hatte ich damals oft mit dem Teil gemacht.
Fand die Rute wirklich klasse, vorallem hab ich selten erlebt, dass eine Rute von der Stange so gut ausbalanciert ist. Absolute Kaufempfehlung!
Als Rollen nehme ich aus Prinzip für solche Ruten nur noch 4000er Größe. Glaub mir, die größere Schnurfassung macht sich bezahlt, wenn der erste bessere Wels einsteigt und vor denen ist man inzwischen nirgends in Deutschland mehr sicher.


----------



## Ikonengolf (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

@  all ,

Daanke für Euro Antworten ...  #h  

@ Veit ,

ich denk` ja schon auch das die H-Version der UB Baitjigger der beste Kompromiss ist, aber die schlägt halt och mit: 189,- €u`s  zu Buche und wiegt mehr als andere ...

für: 130,- €u`s  gibt es die: Shimano Speedmaster H 270 - Gewicht: 170 Gramm - WG: 20-50 Gramm

und für: 220,- €u`s  würd` ich die: 
Abu Garcia Rocksweeper  3,05 Meter  Gewicht: 200 Gramm -   WG: 15-50 Gramm
bekommen


@ snorreausflake ,

nun ich weiß ja net, aber ich kann mir beim besten Willen net vorstellen das ein 18-jähriger Schüler ohne eigenem Einkommen, der sonst das Tackle von mir nimmt welches ich grad` net brauch`
(die Rocke gibts natürlich net) sich beschwert, wenn ich Ihm eine ausgereifte u.a. hier empfohlene GuFi-Rute mit Rolle und Schnur im Wert von ca. 400,- €u`s  schenke die bestimmt dann was richtig feines ist und viel besser als was er jetzt nutzt und was man Ihm als noch etwas unerfahrenen GuFi Angler für viel Geld evtl. in `nem "Fachgeschäft" aufquatschen würd`...

@ marcs ,

Danke für den Tip aber dafür bin ich glaub` ich net der richtige Typ (Versandhauskatalog Besteller) und hätt` wohl ein schlechtes Gewissen quasi 2 Ruten zu bestellen und eigentlich nur eine behalten zu wollen ...

@ all ,

kann evtl. jemand etwas zur
-Abu Garcia Rocksweeper  3,05 Meter
und zur
-Shimano Speedmaster H 270
sagen ???   ;+

Dank` Euch für weitere hilfreiche Tip`s ...

Ciao  und  Petri ...   :m   #h   |wavey:


----------



## snorreausflake (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*



Ikonengolf schrieb:


> @ snorreausflake ,
> 
> nun ich weiß ja net, aber ich kann mir beim besten Willen net vorstellen das ein 18-jähriger Schüler ohne eigenem Einkommen, der sonst das Tackle von mir nimmt welches ich grad` net brauch`
> (die Rocke gibts natürlich net) sich beschwert, wenn ich Ihm eine ausgereifte u.a. hier empfohlene GuFi-Rute mit Rolle und Schnur im Wert von ca. 400,- €u`s  schenke die bestimmt dann was richtig feines ist und viel besser als was er jetzt nutzt und was man Ihm als noch etwas unerfahrenen GuFi Angler für viel Geld evtl. in `nem "Fachgeschäft" aufquatschen würd`...


Einerseits hast ja recht aber andererseit´s hat ja dein Sohn auch seinen eigenen Kopf und vielleicht schwirrt ihm was ganz anderes im Kopf rum. Ist nur meine Meinung weil ich weiß wie ich bin|rolleyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

Guck mal bei am-angelsport nach der Diaflash XT-A Serie (nicht die ST-A!).

Die sind gerade extrem verbilligt und bedeutebnd besser weil schneller unbd starffer als die olle Speedy . . .:m


----------



## Ikonengolf (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

@ Professor Tinca ,

ja das liest sich net schlecht und der Preis ist auch nicht übel aber sehe ich das richtig das diese Rutenserie DREI-TEILIG ist ?
Hm, das für `ne Spinne ? Hm, soll das `ne Reise Rute sein ?
Ich glaube  3 -teilig find` ich negativ.;+
Ciao  und  Petri ...


----------



## Ranger (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*



Ikonengolf schrieb:


> @  all ,
> 
> Daanke für Euro Antworten ...  #h
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber es wurde schon so häufig angesprochen, die Baitjigger Ruten sind schwerer, weil ein Balancegewicht am Rutenende eingebaut ist! Wer eine Spinnrute dem Gewicht und nicht der Balance nach kauft ist selber Schuld.

Die Baitjigger sind für mich mit die besten Stangenruten mit sehr breitem Wurfgewichtsspektrum zum Spinnfischen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*



Ikonengolf schrieb:


> @ Professor Tinca ,
> 
> ja das liest sich net schlecht und der Preis ist auch nicht übel aber sehe ich das richtig das diese Rutenserie DREI-TEILIG ist ?
> Hm, das für `ne Spinne ? Hm, soll das `ne Reise Rute sein ?
> ...




Ja die ist dreiteilg.

Maccht aber aktionsmässig nix aus. Sehr schön schnell und weit besser als die überschätze Speedamster.|rolleyes

Wenn du noch etwas anderes richtig feines in die engere Wahl nehmen willst. Die Pezon & Michel Specialist Manie ist bei weitem besser als die Speedy und auch der Diaflash überlegen, dazu zweiteilig.|rolleyes:m


----------



## Veit (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

Hmm, der Vater von einem meiner besten Angelkumpels hat diese Diaflash. So richtig überzeugend find ich die nicht allein schon der dreiteiligkeit wegen. Dann doch lieber eine Speedmaster, wenn es unbedingt Shimano sein soll. Allerdings eine XH und nicht die H, denn das Wurfgewicht ist bei der Speedmaster deutlich übertrieben. Das Wurfgewichtsspektrum ist etwa identisch mit der 2,74er Rocksweeper. Die H ist als Gufirute nicht mehr so wirklich geeignet, weil zu weich. Die hatte ein Kumpel von mir, hat sie aber schnell wieder verkauft und gegen eine XH ersetzt. 
Würde aber nichtsdestotrotz von all den genannten Ruten auf jeden Fall die Baitjigger H nehmen. Die von Ranger beschriebenen Aspekte bezüglich des Gewichts sind völlig richtig.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker.:m

Während die Speedhamster eher eine Rute für "Faulenzer"|supergri ist, ist die Diaflash schon eher eine Jigge.
Die P&M ist eine richtige Jigge mit sehr straffer Spitze und gibt sehr gut Rückmeldung.

Am besten wäre natürlich alle vorgeschlagenen Kandidaten mal zu begrabbeln und dann nach persönlichem Geschmack und Feeling zu entscheiden.

So speziell wie jeder Angler ist, sind auch die Vorlieben . . . .:m


----------



## snorreausflake (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Am besten wäre natürlich alle vorgeschlagenen Kandidaten mal zu begrabbeln und dann nach persönlichem Geschmack und Feeling zu entscheiden.
> 
> So speziell wie jeder Angler ist, sind auch die Vorlieben . . . .:m


 Hab ich ja auf der letzten Seite auch schon vorgeschlaagen#c


----------



## Ikonengolf (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

@ all ,

Dank` Euch für die Antworten ...   :m
Nun ich denke das Begrabbeln schon cool wäre aber am allerbesten wäre ein Test am Wasser !
Die Rocke z.B. begrabbelt sich bestimmt ganz gut aber beim ersten mal am Wasser hätte ich mir beinahe in die Hosen gemacht !
(Übrigens der 1. Wurf überhaupt mit der Rocke brachte gleich einen maßigen Zander #6 und das bei dem Brandenburger Zanderbestand) 
Tja und weil ich net die Möglichkeit habe die Baitjigger im Laden zu begrabbeln frag  ich halt die Profi`s  hier im Board :m

Mit dem Gewicht der Rute und den Kontergewichten im Griff ist mir schon klar. 
Sind die Konter Gewichte im Griff fest oder sind die variierbar um ein Anpassen an die verwendete Rolle zu gewährleisten ?

Ich denke auch das es trotzdem nicht ganz unwichtig ist was die Gerte wiegt, denn wenn man mal viele Stunden am Stück die KuKö`s fliegen lässt ist eine ausgewogene Kombo mit ca. 400 Gramm Gewicht angenehmer als eine ausgewogene Kombo mit ca. 600 Gramm Gewicht, oder ?  

@ Veit ,

es soll nicht unbedingt Shimano sein !
Am liebsten wäre mir eine Rocke für: 220,- €u`s !!! 

@ Professor Tinca ,

eine: Pezon & Michel hab` ich eigentlich net in der engeren Wahl...

@ all ,

kennt niemand die 3,05 Meter "Rocke" |uhoh:

Besten Dank für weitere Tip`s ...  #6

Ciao  und  Petri ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*



Ikonengolf schrieb:


> @ Professor Tinca ,
> 
> eine: Pezon & Michel hab` ich eigentlich net in der engeren Wahl...




|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Das ist ganz schlecht. Ein besseres P/L Verhältnis ist kaum zu finden.
Auf jeden Fall aber nicht bei Shimano . . .:m


----------



## Ikonengolf (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

@ all ,

kennt jemand diese Gerte hier :

http://www.angel-discount24.de/daiwa-ryukon-spinnrute-2tlg-270m3060g-p-5385.html

???

liest sich wirklich sehr interessant, oder ? 

Ciao   und   Petri ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

Kenne ich nicht. 
Aber mach doch mal den Link richtig.:m


----------



## Ikonengolf (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

@ Professoer Tinca ,

ich dachte es wird nicht gerne gesehen komplette LINK`s zu Posten ?

und die Hier:

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...de_sid6e947d5b5f3301b4ea882f3e5e8a5512_x2.htm

aber schon heftig teuer .

Ciao  und  Petri ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

@Ikonengolf

wieso schaut Ihr immer bei Rute aufs Gewicht? Gewicht spielt bei einer Spinrute  nicht die entscheidene Rolle sondern die Balance. 


Du kannst mit nen Spinrute die 300 g wiegt und ausbalanciert ist angenehmer fischen als eine die 150 g wiegt.


Wenn eine Rute 150 g wiegt und kopflastig ist musst du die Rute immer korregieren und kostet auf dauer Kraft.


----------



## Ikonengolf (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

@ badboy199 ,

jo, wie gesagt schon klar, aber ich denk` schon das eine Kombi die mit Gesamtgewicht von ca. 400 Gramm in Balance ausgewogen ist bei stundenlangem Fischen angenehmer ist als eine Kombi die mit ca. 600 Gramm in Balance ist, oder ?
Dat wichtigste ist Balance und die Tuchfühlung zum Köder.
Bin von meiner Rocke in Sachen Köder Kontakt super begeistert und verwöhnt.
Da fällt die Wahl zu einer anderen Gerte halt super schwer.
Leider ist die aber net mehr zu bekommen und dat neue Modell wohl nur für Zuhälter erschwinglich.|evil:

Hm, vielleicht wird`s doch die Baitjigger "H" ?

Sind die Gewichte im Griff der UB Baitjigger fest oder variierbar zwecks Anpassung an verschiedene Rollen Größen, bzw. Gewichte ?

Ciao  und  Petri ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

@Ikonengolf

ist nicht richtig mit der 600 gramm Kombi wird es leicher fischen...


----------



## welsfaenger (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

@ikonengolf

Grundsätzlich ja, nur kannst du die Rute nur sehr schlecht über die Rolle ausbalancieren.
Als Beispiel: ich fische eine Fantasista Yabai (wiegt ca. 180 gr.) und zum Merresfischen eine Balzer Edt. North Baltic mt einem Gewicht von 246 gr..
Nimm beide Ruten in die Hand und du sagst sofort die Balzer ist deutlcih leichter. Da deine Rocke ähnlich wie die Yabai ist, denke ich mal das du noch keine perfekt ausbalancierte Rute gefischt hast.
Nicht zum falsch verstehen, die Rocke und die Yabai sind richtig geile Ruten, jedoch weit davon entfernt perfekt ausbalanciert zu sein. Und die 3.05 Rocke wird definitiv noch kopflastiger sein.


----------



## welsfaenger (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

mach die mal die Mühe und wiege deine Ruten.
handteil und Kopfteil. Im prinzip ist alleine das Gewicht des Kopfteils dafür verantwortlich wie schwer sich die Rute anfühlt. 
Durch diese netten Skeletor Griffe oder ähnliche "leicht" Griffe wird zwar das Gesamtgewicht der Rute reduziert, jedoch werden  die meisten Ruten deutlich Kopflastiger.
Mache dir einfach mal die Arbeit.
Nur mal als Referenz: das Vorderteil der Balzer wiegt nur 32 gr., das der Yabai meine ich deutlich über 45.

Grüße


----------



## Ikonengolf (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

@ Welsfänger ,

allet richtig wat Du sagt ! #6
Und da die Yabai und die Rocke quasi Schwester (oder Brüder) sind, stimmt es natürlich och das die Rocke mit einer (trotz der 4000èr Größe)  Rarenium 4000, da diese ziemlich leicht ist net Ausbalanciert ist !  :c Der Schwerpunkt liegt schon `n Stück`chen  vor dem Rollenfuß ! :c
Aber trotzdem muß ich sagen, das selbst wenn man sehr viele Stunden NonStop fischt, es ziemlich ermüdungsfrei ist . 
Da aber immer etwas zu verbessern ist, bin ich am Überlegen mal mit Wickelblei am Rutenfuß die Rute 100%ig auszubalancieren um dann den Vergleich zu haben !
Und dann evtl. mal bei `nem Rutenbauer in der Nähe 
(südlich Berlin soll es einen sehr guten geben)
die Kombo perfekt ausbalancieren zu lassen durch einen anderen Ruten Abschluss Stopfen.  

Also dann soll`t  ich die 3,05 Meter Rocke streichen , ja ? Daaanke ! 

Ciao  und  Petri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

@Ikonengolf

kanst es selbst machen...geht ganz einfach ins heißes Wasser die Endkappe und dann abziehen....als ausgleichgewicht kannst du Runde Drop Shot Bleie nehmen musst dann mit Maler Tape über wickeln damit es Stramm in den Blank rein passt und mit 2 K Kleber verkleben....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTYcqRiu1qc


----------



## Ikonengolf (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

@ badboy199 ,

Weltklasse , Oberbonus !  :m
Dank` Dir ...   #6

Ciao  und  Petri ...


----------



## snorreausflake (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

Also ich würd mich für die Baitjigger entscheiden aus ganz einfachen Gründen: Die alte Rocke gibt´s kaum noch "günstig" und die 3,05m Version kennst net, die neue ist dir zu teuer und außerdem gibt´s noch keine Erfahrungen, die Baitjigger schneidet ganz gut ab und wenn die echt ähnlich ist wie die SS3 ist das für den Preis einen "Blindkauf" wert:m


----------



## zandertex (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

kannst auch ein Birnenrundlei,welches du vorher,unten an der Endkappe provisorisch befestigt hast um das genaue Gewicht zu bestimmen,rund hämmern,so das es genau in den Blank passt.Dadurch brauchst du nicht so viel Bleigewicht,wie mit den Drop Shot Teilen.


----------



## Ikonengolf (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

@ snorreausflake ,

sag` mal bitte, gibt es irgendwo etwas wissenswertes zu lesen über den: "SS3" Blank ?
Würde mich mal interessieren...  |rolleyes
thx  4  help ...   #h

Ciao  und  Petri  ...


----------



## snorreausflake (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*



Ikonengolf schrieb:


> @ snorreausflake ,
> 
> sag` mal bitte, gibt es irgendwo etwas wissenswertes zu lesen über den: "SS3" Blank ?
> Würde mich mal interessieren...  |rolleyes
> ...


Was meinst genau mit was Wissenswertem ? Im High End Spinnruten Fred findest wahrscheinlich am meisten bzw. können die dir da mehr sagen , mir fehlt da einfach die Erfahrung mit verschiedenen Blanks.


----------



## Ikonengolf (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

@ snorreausflake ,

Dank` Dir für die schnelle Antwort ...#h
Nun mich würd` halt interessieren was der äquivalente SS3 Blank wiegt und welche WG Angaben dieser hat.
Der High End Spinnruten Fred ist mir allerdings viiieeel zu laaang !|uhoh:

Ciao  und  Petri  ...  #h


----------



## prignitz_angler (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

Der SS3 -60g Blank wiegt 75g + Aufbau #h


----------



## Ikonengolf (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

@ prignitz_angler ,

Dank` Dir für die Antwort ...   #h

Ciao  und  Petri ...


----------



## snorreausflake (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*



Ikonengolf schrieb:


> @ snorreausflake ,
> 
> Dank` Dir für die schnelle Antwort ...#h
> Nun mich würd` halt interessieren was der äquivalente SS3 Blank wiegt und welche WG Angaben dieser hat.
> ...


Da hat dir ja Prignitz Angler schon geholfen und ich steuer dir mal nen Link bei#h http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae...gelgerate/Spinnruten-Blank-Spin-System-3-SS3/

Hab mir dieses Jahr eine bauen lassen:l

Ja da hast recht der ist verdammt lang, allerdings kannst da spezielle Fragen stellen#6


----------



## Ikonengolf (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

@ all ,

so wollt` Euch noch abschließend auf dem Laufenden halten, wie ich mich entschieden habe ...

Muss ehrlich gestehen, das ich schon ziemlich neugierig war / bin wie die UB Baitjigger Ruten so sind   ;+  :g
(gibt ja eigentlich wirklich fast nur gutes drüber zu lesen).

Hab` also die UB Baitjigger H bestellt.
Es gibt bei Angel-Ussat grad` folgendes Spezial-Angebot:

[FONT=&quot]Bestellen Sie jetzt Ihr Weihnachtsgeschenk oder frischen Sie schon jetzt Ihre Angelkiste für 2011 auf. Ab einem Bestellwert von 100,- Euro liefern wir Ihnen zusätzlich das neueste Buch von Uli Beyer, das „Uli Beyer Kunstköderbuch“ im Wert von 24,90 Euro als besondere Winterliteratur ohne Berechnung dazu.[/FONT]

Na und bei diesem miesen Winter kann doch etwas Lektüre nicht schaden, oder ? Mußte außerdem noch das Underwaterattacks Video für unsere Ebro Truppe zum Weihnachtlichen Ebro Revival bestellen und das ist auch beim: Ussat recht günstig...

Als Rolle hab` ich bei den Boddenanglern eine Shimano Rarenium 4000 dazu geordert, denn die bekommt man dort für unter: 145,- Euro und Versandkostenfrei...

Na dann bin ich ja mal super gespannt und hoffe das dem Winter schnell die Puste ausgeht und man endlich wieder ans Wasser kann.
Will doch sehen wie die Baitjigger sich als Jigge am Wasser so macht ? Jetzt hat der Bengel keine Ausreden mehr !!!  :vik:  #6  #d   
Die Erwartungshaltung ist hoch, denn ich bin von meiner Rocke schon verwöhnt...  #6  :vik:  #h

Ciao  und   Petri


----------



## Kark (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

Wenn die Klamotten da sind warten wir gespannt auf deinen Report!


----------



## snorreausflake (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*



Ikonengolf schrieb:


> Die Erwartungshaltung ist hoch, denn ich bin von meiner Rocke schon verwöhnt...  #6  :vik:  #h


Na da bin ich mal gespannt wie der Vergleich ausfällt#6


----------



## Ikonengolf (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

@ Kark ,
@ snorreausflake ,
@ Veit ,
@ all ,

also der Report und Vergleich wird wohl leider, leider, leider noch `ne ganze Weile auf sich warten lassen !?!   #d  #q
Sch**ss Schnee, Sch**ss Winter !!!   :v
Außerdem muss ich ja dann den Bengel fragen, ob ich mal vergleichen darf ... |bigeyes  |rolleyes  #c
Bei der Rolle hab` ich mich wieder von Veit`s Aussage überzeugen lassen, bei der 2500èr hätt` ich vielleicht ein paar Euro und ein paar Gramm sparen können, aber die 4000ér schütz einen vor unangenehmen Überraschungen !
(Außerdem fisch` ich die selbst auch und bin ganz zufrieden)  
Und es kommt auch wieder die 0,15`er  Power Pro drauf ! Nie wieder dünnere !

Bin selbst wirklich super gespannt und werde bei Gelegenheit hier posten wie der Vergleich ausgefallen ist...#6    #h

Ciao  und  Petri ...


----------



## Don-Machmut (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*

naja den kram ich mall den alten beitrag wieder raus #h
hab mall ne frage zu Baitjigger XH ist die rute noch feinfühlig genug um damit auch mall 16 gummis mit 20g köpfen problemlos  fischen zu können mit gutem köder gefühl ????wollte damit auch mall ganz gerne nen 23 gumi schwingen aber nicht nur!! daher meine frage #c#c 
danke schon mall im vorraus Don.M


----------



## Mozartkugel (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Was mich ein bisschen wundert, ist dieser Satz:
> "Rutengewichte inklusive Balance, die tatsächlichen Rutengewichte liegen deutlich niedriger!"
> Also entweder ist die Rute mit Gewichten ausbalanciert oder ohne Gewichte nicht ausbalanciert. Dass noch eine passende Rolle drankommt, ist klar, trotzdem werden dann wohl nicht alle Ausgleichsgewichte verschwinden oder?
> Und 240g für die H-Version finde ich jetzt nicht so extrem leicht.#c



Nein, selbst mit Gewichten und Rolle (4000er) ist die Baitjigger H kopflastig. Mir persönlich gefällt die Speedmaster besser... ist leichter, etwas besser verarbeitet und noch dazu günstiger.

Die Baitjigger Serie wird vom Uli Beyer doch etwas sehr gepusht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neue "Uli Beyer Baitjigger" Rutenserie*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Die Baitjigger Serie wird vom Uli Beyer doch etwas sehr gepusht.


Den Eindruck bekommt man schon :m und in realiter ist das nunmal nichts besonderes ... 

Wer Interesse an was neuem in dem Bereich hat, sollte sich unbedingt auch die fast schon "Legende" Shimano Aspius anschauen, und die die Greys Prowla Riege. 
Kostet meist sogar ein paar Zehner weniger ...
Die Speedmaster (zumindest AX) sind von Verarbeitung und Ringabstimmung und Typ sogar am besten.


----------

